# What to use to make butter?



## kbreit (Jun 8, 2009)

I went to buy some heavy cream today and all I found was some heavy whipping cream.  I put it in a jar, shook it up and it kind of worked.  It solidified and then eventually let off the butter milk.  But it didn't really turn into butter more of a very thick...cream kind of.  Looks like a cream cheese frosting.  Tasting it, it's a little bland.  Can anyone give tips on making it more delicious or at least, buttery?  Thanks.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 8, 2009)

i found some websites for you.

*How To Make Butter*

*How To Make Butter (video on second page - next step)*

*How To Make Butter (and Buttermilk)*


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2009)

kbreit said:


> I went to buy some heavy cream today and all I found was some heavy whipping cream.  I put it in a jar, shook it up and it kind of worked.  It solidified and then eventually let off the butter milk.  But it didn't really turn into butter more of a very thick...cream kind of.  Looks like a cream cheese frosting.  Tasting it, it's a little bland.  Can anyone give tips on making it more delicious or at least, buttery?  Thanks.




There's slightly less fat in the heavy whipping cream.  The process should still work though.  You'll get less butter and it will taste bland until you add some salt.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2009)

after shaking, use a wooden spn. & a bowl, rinse & squeeze till clear liqued squeezes from it. then get the water squeezed out & salt it lightly.


----------

